# Phil Demmel's Jackson sig



## T_money419 (Feb 3, 2008)

Didn't see any threads here about it, so
new from Namm 08, Phil Demmel from Machine Head's signature import jackson:






It's different from his actual guitar with black binding(requested for the line by Phil ), blade pickup selector instead of switch and Sharkies instead of 12th fret inlay. Having one like his would up the price and I think he requested these changes to make it more affordable for the fans.




emg 81 and 85 pickup set and kickass cutouts on the traditional King V shape. I plan on getting a white one and getting the binding repainted white .


----------



## eleven59 (Feb 3, 2008)

Why does a blade save money over a toggle? 

And why does a bunch of large inlays cost less than a little single one?


----------



## T_money419 (Feb 3, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> Why does a blade save money over a toggle?
> 
> And why does a bunch of large inlays cost less than a little single one?



Not sure about the blade thing. I have no clue about the costs of those things. I think it makes sense for the sharkfins to be cheaper though. It's much easier and more common for Jackson to do plastic sharkfins on their imports instead of making a whole fretboard style for one guitar. 
Anyone have any thoughts on the guitar as a whole?


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 3, 2008)

Zzzzzzzzzzzz.... that does nothing for me. About as run of the mill as you can get. MIJ Jacksons are cool but that just brings nothing interesting to the table.


----------



## 7slinger (Feb 3, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Zzzzzzzzzzzz.... that does nothing for me. About as run of the mill as you can get. MIJ Jacksons are cool but that just brings nothing interesting to the table.



agreed, but still cool


----------



## GH0STrider (Feb 3, 2008)

Pretty cool. Been wanting a V. Plus phil is a badass player. I love the latest two machine head records he has played on.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Feb 3, 2008)

why would you paint the binding white?
the black binding is really the only thing i like about that guitar.


----------



## sakeido (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm more excited for more colors in the SLSMG and the reintroduction of the USA SLS.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 3, 2008)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> why would you paint the binding white?
> the black binding is really the only thing i like about that guitar.



Why WOULDN'T you? Ebony fretboards look amazing accented with white neck binding. Black on black is just redundant. Unless he means the body bevels being painted white, THAT would be silly.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Feb 3, 2008)

I like it  not quite as metal as my moser, but it's a mildly unique sig, which is always nice to see


----------



## Apophis (Feb 3, 2008)

Nothing special, but nice


----------



## Randy (Feb 3, 2008)

The wings/points don't look long enough...


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Feb 3, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Unless he means the body bevels being painted white, THAT would be silly.



 that's what i assumed he meant.


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad (Feb 3, 2008)

Looks cool. I'd get one.


----------



## yellowv (Feb 3, 2008)

Nothing crazy but I do like it. I would prefer the toggle and white neck binding but I don't mind the sharkies. I'd like to see some specs. It does look like a ebony board. I wonder if it's an orginal Floyd. If so I would say the price would have to be about $1200 or so in the range of the Kevin Bond sig and the RR24.


----------



## mikernaut (Feb 3, 2008)

I like it but "v" shapes dont really feel comfortable to me. Very curious about the USA sls though. You think it will have the slsmg style headstock or a regular pointy soloist version?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 3, 2008)

the black binding is retarded, just like on the RR24 and hellraiser 6-strings


----------



## sakeido (Feb 3, 2008)

mikernaut said:


> I like it but "v" shapes dont really feel comfortable to me. Very curious about the USA sls though. You think it will have the slsmg style headstock or a regular pointy soloist version?



I would think it would have the SLS style headstock like the old USA SLS


----------



## 69dodgecharger (Feb 3, 2008)

there bringin back the sls? OH man...... looks like I will be buying a new jackson after all.


----------



## ESPImperium (Feb 3, 2008)

It looks miles better than the Trivium Shrek Sig axe (Look at the cout out on the V, it looks as if Shrek has been chansing Donkey)


----------



## eleven59 (Feb 3, 2008)

It does look like some sort of ogre 

Though I like the looks of that knob...


----------



## IM04 (Feb 4, 2008)

Whats with the major hard-on Jackson has over black binding at the moment. Apart from that I quite like the guitar


----------



## Shawn (Feb 4, 2008)

Those are pretty cool but I think i'd rather have a real oldschool Rhoads V.


----------



## T_money419 (Feb 5, 2008)

Two new pics from JCF. lookin good I think


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 5, 2008)

for some reason the wings look shorter


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 6, 2008)

Not Bad But Not Outstanding


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 6, 2008)

so is this thing gonna be like $1200?


----------



## T_money419 (Feb 6, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> for some reason the wings look shorter
> so is this thing gonna be like $1200?



Because of the cutouts? 
I heard $1200 US. Nothing official yet.


----------



## 555then-am666 (Mar 11, 2008)

this guitar rocks
jackson are so comfortable 2 play 2

does anybody know what series this jackson is being released in??


----------



## IM04 (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm guessing it's gonna go in the pro series like the COW and the LOG dudes sig. It's not a USA.

I like this guitar more everytime I see it. But that black binding.....


----------



## Ancestor (Mar 16, 2008)

Great guitar. I would play one. I like the markers, too. I get sick of no fret markers.


----------



## 555then-am666 (Mar 17, 2008)

yeah i agree 

it would look way cooler with white binding


----------

